# Muskoka lakes bottle dive , found the soda bottle honey hole



## RCO (Jun 25, 2014)

its warmer here so finally got around to checking out a location I had found last fall and been doing some research on , basically the dream location . site was busy set of docks used by tourists and boats in one of the smaller towns in muskoka lakes . docks are in original location and do not appear to have been altered from pictures of them in older days . 2 older hotels dating back to early 1900's  and a store once stood near the docks where I'm swimming . so finally went in the water last weekend and its unreal there are bottles everywhere , you basically swim down a few feet and grab as many bottles as you can take back up , in 2 swims have removed over 150 bottles I'd estimate . of course at this stage I haven't found anything that old and a lot of what I have been pulling out so far isn't that old like 50's-60's era and some are in really bad shape especially acl bottles . but I suspect older bottles are down there waiting to be found as location is very old and was busy . limited pictures so far as camera having hard time getting them down to size this site use but will try and get some more of the bottles I have found . anyways the tally from the first swim25 - browns beverages - Gravenhurst Ontario10 - coca cola5 - pepsi3 - kist3 - 7 up ( including 1 from Rochester NY )2 - Canada dry2 - Wilson's ginger ale Toronto1 - crush1 - Charles gurd ginger ale1 - stubby1 - double cola2 - older whiskey bottles


----------



## RCO (Jun 25, 2014)

some more pictures of some of the bottles I found , a lot not in good condition like kist and 7 up but feel like dive is just beginning and that there is a lot more to be found


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jun 25, 2014)

Thats really cool. Sounds like a real fun spot to dive


----------



## RCO (Jun 25, 2014)

the tally from the second swim14- browns beverages Gravenhurst Ontario15- coca cola12 - Canada dry3 - pepsi2 - Wilson's ginger ale3 - crush / 1 broken orange crush2 - kist2 - Huntsville beverages1 - tab1 - teem1- frosty beverages1- like diet1- stubby 1 - 7 up1- kik 30 oz1 - mini Welch's1- damaged old whiskey bottleand a whole bunch of green 10 oz?  bottles pictures of the most interesting bottles , 1 tab in good condition with acl still on bottle , a frosty beverages of Toronto , book indicates its from 1939-51 era and 2 bottles from a mysterious local company not sure what year it operated but likely late 40's-eraly 50's from Huntsville Beverages but both are missing acl label that show of  a scene on a lake on front and map of area on back .


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep it up!  I went to a local salt marsh and found hundreds of ACL sodas, but mixed in and below them was a lot of early stuff too.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 25, 2014)

In number, it's better than my Mona Lake. In quality... still an amazing spot I'd love to hit.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 25, 2014)

Dig deeper in the mud & the older bottles are probably down there deeper. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm almost certain the location contains older bottles due to history of the area , I've looked at some older pictures of the docks and they look very busy and store was located rate near them and sign says they sold soda's so I think the odds are in my favour that I will find better stuff down there once I poke around . a lot of the brown's beverages bottles I found were very common however that company was in business for many years and there are early bottles that are harder to find and likely down there somewhere , it wouldn't make sense for them to be in plain view they'd have to be hidden and under the newer stuff


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 25, 2014)

Bring a good dive mask and snorkel, a mesh bag and maybe a rake and you're in good condition--a knife in case you get wrapped in line. Trust me, you don't float when you panic snared in line.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 25, 2014)

FANTASTIC FINDS THERE..I LIKE THAT TAB BOTTLE..JUST BECAUSE OF THE AGE AND MOSTLY THE LOCATION . IF YOU ARE WILLIN TO SELL IT AND AN OLDER WHISKEY LET ME KNOW . HAPPY HUNTING AND BE SAFE . TIM


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 26, 2014)

don't see anything to right home about.dig deeper to find older ones.


----------



## RCO (Jun 26, 2014)

went for another swim today after work and found another pile of bottles , sort of busy today with boats though and some tourists wondering what I was doing . found some older embossed sodas from 20's-30's but they were broken .tally for today13- browns beverage gravenhurst Ontario15- coca cola - broken bottles as old is 1930's and a broken Waterdown NY bottle , newer unbroken are from 50's4- pepsi3- Wilson's ginger ale4- Canada dry1- Huntsville beverages3- crush / broken orange crush ( with dates aug 22 1921 )2- stubby1-like diet1- old colony1- double cola1- diet lite cola ( never seen this one before )1- wine bottle and 1 old whiskey bottle


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 26, 2014)

Still amazing to find all those. I'm hitting my Lake tomorrow, so if it isn't played out you all will hear from me. If it is, well, I'll be deeply disappointed.


----------



## RCO (Jun 26, 2014)

at last the lake of bays bottle if you remember my post from a year or so ago about this bottle  , have been looking for this one for over a year and is very hard to find , however a lot of the acl label is faded , it however is for sure an authentic lake of bays/Huntsville beverages bottle . you can read the writing on the bottle when under light . first time I have found this bottle in any condition . its a neat example to add to  my collection until I find one in better condition somewhere someday


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 26, 2014)

So sorry it's all but gone.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 27, 2014)

Heh. Had to postpone my lake excursion bottle hunt. Find anything else?


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Jun 27, 2014)

I have found two orange crush both without the tops one is brown and one is clear.Keep looking and you will find them.[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome. Pictures!?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 27, 2014)

MIssissaugadigger said:
			
		

> I have found two orange crush both without the tops one is brown and one is clear.Keep looking and you will find them.[]



 Finding the green Orange Crush would be nice. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Jun 28, 2014)

MIssissaugadigger said:
			
		

> I have found two orange crush both without the tops one is brown and one is clear.Keep looking and you will find them.[]



I have found a complete near mint orange crush from 1920's at a different location on this same lake a couple years ago . I have a picture of it , its the tall and thin 1922 6 oz version , I'm sure i'll find more at this location as this is so much stuff there , haven't been back there yet as its too busy but go back soon


----------



## RCO (Jun 30, 2014)

went for another swim yesterday , still nothing really old , a lot of volume still , lots of bottles to be found .the tally18- browns beverages gravenhurst Ontario - 2 muskoka dry ginger ales16- coca colas - unbroken ones as early is 1940's4- Canada dry6- pepsi3 - kist3 - teem2 - 7 up - 1 from Montreal Quebec with French and English on label1 - Wilson's2 - tab1 - crush2 - diet like1 - stubby2- double cola1- frosty beverages1- hinds Orillia Ontario2- old whiskeys1- old broken wine bottle some pictures , is one of the better coca cola's a nice one from 1942 ,  a 7 1/4 oz brown's beverages with older " JD brown " markings which indicate it could be from 1920's - 30's era as name changed to browns beverages after that time and most of the bottles I'm finding are for browns Beverages not JD brown.and a clear 8 oz bottles which at first was a mystery bottle but after looking at it under sunlight I saw it had faded acl markings for " pop " on front and some writing on back , turns out its a local bottle from Hinds Beverages of Orillia Ontario likely from late 40's -50's era actually haven't seen one before so don't know a lot about it yet .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Not bad. All I found was a nursing unit's 'Vitaflow' bottle missing the base is the lake last I went. I literately said, "Darn," and threw my fists to the waves when I saw it was broken. My first baby bottle (found) and it's busted. I almost had a fit. Heh.   So far, which is your favorite you've found in the waters?


----------



## RCO (Jun 30, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Not bad. All I found was a nursing unit's 'Vitaflow' bottle missing the base is the lake last I went. I literately said, "Darn," and threw my fists to the waves when I saw it was broken. My first baby bottle (found) and it's busted. I almost had a fit. Heh.   So far, which is your favorite you've found in the waters?



 some locations are like that , I had also went swimming at 2 other lakes this weekend cause it was so warm but found like nothing in either , only older bottle at other lake was a pepsi swirl from 60's . this new location has the volume ( I've likely removed 300  bottles and counting ) but so far nothing really incredible or at least not in good condition if it was rare bottle . I'm sure i'll find something more interesting if I keep looking , I'd be happy just to find the embossed bottles from 1920's as I'm sure some have to be down there somewhere


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Snorkel and dive mask and mesh bag and dive knife-- a rake if bottles pile upon one another to move them around. Might have to stick with feeling depending on turbidity. Great luck!


----------



## RCO (Jul 2, 2014)

i noticed on ebay my lake of bays/huntsville clear bottle has come up for sale , actually first time in last couple of years I have been collecting that I have seen one for sale , opening bid of $38 has already been placed , you can see in pictures what colour label was originally , mine have both faded away from being in water , yet to find one in good condition and dug a lot of dumps in this area and none seem to be found anywhere http://www.ebay.ca/itm/380940122103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 2, 2014)

Those are quite pretty! I only have a couple ACL bottles. None of which have a real picture on them, although one with a sailing ship I debated on picking up at an antique store. It's such a shame the water does that, but currents wash away everything. Well, most things.


----------



## RCO (Jul 2, 2014)

also went for another swim today , some more finds . tally for today11- browns beverages gravenhurst Ontario12 - coca cola , broken bottles from early 1930's one was 33 and other 34 , not broken from 50's1- pepsi2- Wilson's ginger ale4- kist4- Canada dry1- frosty beverages3- crush , 2 were broken amber orange crush1- wishing well but was damaged1- stubby1- dominion glass marked 1928 but no name of bottler1- Niagara dry beverages1- mystery 10 oz bottle1- liquor bottle in the pictures , a green Niagara dry beverages ,marked 1939 on bottom . a mystery clear 10 oz bottle , which looks to be kinda old . another mystery bottle - embossed soda from 20's-30's . bottle is marked as being from dominion glass co 1928 , however no name of bottler on bottle and not sure what local bottler would of used such a bottle none yet come to mind . also in good condition and cleaned up well


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 2, 2014)

I dig the third photoed bottle.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 2, 2014)

the orange crush is from the late 1930s to the 1940s.it has crushy in the logo.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 2, 2014)

Think a pat'd 1920s O.C bottle would be worth picking up for ten dollars?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 3, 2014)

That third bottle is one of those generic Dominion bottle shapes.  I've got two of those embossed, one from Seven Up Kelowna (BC) from 1948 and one from Silver Tip Bottlers, Kamloops BC from 1964.  Must be one of their longest running generic designs if it dates to 1928.  Is that the year of registration?  As far as I know Dominion didn't start date codes until 1948.Also, you're so lucky to find the diversity of pop brands where you are!  Around here in the Ottawa area everything is either Coke or Pure Spring.  There are a few nice Pure Spring bottles (including a few ACL bowling pins!) but most are just the generic designs.  The small towns surrounding, though, they have some really nice sodas.  You know, it's funny, I don't think I've seen you post any Pure Spring bottles, and yet you're finding Montreal bottles.  Weird.


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2014)

i don't know but lots of dominion bottles have dates on them , like all the D coca cola's from 30's - 40's have dates . as for this dominion bottle I have seen 2 similar from small Ontario cities . one from Kirkland lake which was same date but not same bottle and another from Pembroke which is exactly same bottle and date but has embossing on it . it dates from 30's era and for gold lion beverages . your right I haven't found a single pure spring or bottle from Ottawa yet , I have found pure spring broken here but really don't ever find complete ones in this area . but considering the volume at this location its surprising I haven't come across as least one yet .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

That bottle reminds me of our Paul's Drinks over here. Common, but I rarely find one intact. Similar appearance, though. The double ring, the not-flat-line-embossing (as in it makes a shape.) In fact, I was just given one today by my neighbor as a sort of payment. His is clear, my other is in 'Root' or 'Lime' green depending who you ask. Same era even. The green is early 1920s, the clear is 1930.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, that's really weird, considering how many of those bloody Pure Spring bottles are floating around the Ottawa area.  It seems like it was all the people here drank.  When I first moved to the area the first soda I found was a Delta Beverages from Ottawa, and thought it was a good sign of all the new soda bottles I would have to look for, but it turns out that apart from a couple franchise bottles, that was the only non-Pure Spring Ottawa ACL in existence!  Only ever seen one other example on top of that.  I know that there's an art deco from Ottawa, and an ACL from Hull, but other than that you have to go back to the early 30's or before to find any other soda companies from the city, as far as I know.  I've never even seen a Seven-Up that says Ottawa, it's got to be Canada's worst city for soda bottle collectors.


----------



## RCO (Jul 8, 2014)

went for another swim there , didn't really find anything that interesting more of the same bottles , nothing that old , tally -9 - brown's beverages gravenhurst Ont13- coca cola - unbroken bottles from early 40's3- pepsi - broken bottle from 19415- Canada dry3- crush3- kist2- Wilson's ginger ale2- Niagara dry , one was 30 oz bottle1- 7 up ndnr bottle2- stubby1- o keefes beverages1- old whiskey2- small green 6 oz bottles2- ketchup2- milk jugs broken no names on them only more unusual bottle was the o keefes beverages bottle , I believe it was a prohibition era product from that company as they normally made beer not pop . bottle in picture is one I found a few years ago not one I found swimming but same bottle , only second time I have found the bottle unbroken and trying to think of some ideas as to how to get down deeper in the sand and such to find what else is there , I'm sure there is much more bottles I just need to find them and figure out how to do so in safest and easiest manner . its tough cause when I swim down its easiest to just grab what I see then try and poke around to see what might be hidden


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 8, 2014)

The O'Keefe's is a ginger beer, they made ginger beer for quite a few years, for a while after prohibition I think.  A few years earlier and that would be a stoneware bottle!  You're getting close!


----------



## RCO (Jul 8, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> The O'Keefe's is a ginger beer, they made ginger beer for quite a few years, for a while after prohibition I think.  A few years earlier and that would be a stoneware bottle!  You're getting close!


the bottle book I have lists o'keefe's beverages , as having operated around 1938-1942 era . at least that's when name used on bottle I found was used . I do agree o'keefes was likely around for a while before that . I saw a picture of these bottles with paper labels on them before online once , they also did an orange drink and lemon drink I remember ? not just ginger beer


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I got one with a label & still full somewhere? LEON. P.S. I think it's somewhere in this pic below, now boxed up.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 11, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> the bottle book I have lists o'keefe's beverages , as having operated around 1938-1942 era . at least that's when name used on bottle I found was used . I do agree o'keefes was likely around for a while before that . I saw a picture of these bottles with paper labels on them before online once , they also did an orange drink and lemon drink I remember ? not just ginger beer



Yeah, that seems like a short window to use both stoneware and glass bottles for ginger beer, unless they were both used simultaneously.  I've never seen them doing anything else, all the Okeefe's Beverages signs I've seen are the ginger beers, and if I remember correctly I've seen the glass bottles on those signs.  It would make sense to have multiple products, though.  They definitely used stoneware, although unfortunately they're Canada's most boring stoneware bottle, with the name only printed near the heel in small lettering.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 11, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> I think I got one with a label & still full somewhere? LEON. P.S. I think it's somewhere in this pic below, now boxed up.



Is that an O'Keefe's ginger beer or an O'Keefe's beer beer?  The beer bottles are pretty common, I've got several.  I'm pretty sure O'Keefe's beers can still be purchased.  I'm not entirely sure the two relate to each other, though it would make sense as they're from the same city.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey, you're right about the different products, here are the labeled versions: http://www.ecbw.ca/jim_maitland_collection/images/okeefes_01.jpgand a much earlier version: http://www.ecbw.ca/jim_maitland_collection/images/okeefes_02.jpgI just saw a labeled stoneware bottle as well, but now I can't find it.


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2014)

went for another swim there on Friday , more of the same stuff . I did however finally find 2 not broken coca cola's from 30's , one is 36 and other 39 . took some pictures of one from 36 , has some odd damage to bottom area but not broken .tally13 - brown's beverages15- coca cola - oldest broken 19359- pepsi mostly small 7 oz  swirl version I'm finding there2- Canada dry2- kist2- 7 up2- double cola2- crush3- green 7 oz bottles no names on them1- jar5- whiskey / liquor bottles


----------



## deenodean (Jul 13, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the jar?


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2014)

deenodean said:
			
		

> Can you post a picture of the jar?


it wasn't that old , didn't take a picture of it , just a basic small clear jar with a twist lid not even that old not one with writing on it


----------



## RCO (Jul 16, 2014)

went for another swim the other day , just cleaned some of the more interesting ones up , more of the same but a couple bottles I hadn't found before at that locationtally12 - browns beverages - including 2 muskoka dry 7 oz and a jd brown spring water bottles damaged though11- coca cola oldest 19471- Canada dry5- 7 up2 - kist1- double cola1 - howdy1- patio diet cola2- crush / orange crush damaged1- g & w whiskey broken2- milk jugs broken no names on them3- smaller jars1- wine bottle full unopened not that old found near main dock  some pictures of the browns spring water bottle , likely much older than most of the bottles I found here . I'd say from 1910's-early 20's maybe ? I remember reading they bottled spring water here back then mostly for the area hotels cause lake water was polluted due to logging and tannery operations in this area . it does seem odd that bottled water was popular back then but it was in this area .


----------



## RCO (Jul 16, 2014)

some more pictures , found a howdy bottle , not found one before but badly damaged acl . also found a " patio diet cola " made by pepsi cola , not found one before either but missing a lot of acl . and another nice orange crush with 1921 date but damaged neck .


----------



## RCO (Jul 16, 2014)

also discovering there is not just the bottles you can see here but also bottles hidden in the sand and such , you poke around with the stick and some areas is a lot more bottles and there a lot cleaner too . the coca cola's I found cleaned up and area very clear and clean no rust stains like others . also the bottles in the sand have a lot more acl's . found a 7 up bottle , missing a lot of colour but a lot better acl than others I found that had like nothing left at all . people are also starting to wonder what I'm doing , a lot of boaters use the docks ( not where I'm swimming but nearby )  and some affluent cottagers as well , they sort of ask what I've been finding or doing . or what I'm doing with all the bottles I have found so far .


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 16, 2014)

Too bad the Spring Water was broken, I would consider that a crier. []The 7up is pretty cool, keep up the good finds!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 16, 2014)

That Spring Water is really nice, and definitely a crier.  I'd want to see the base before I hazarded a guess at age, but I think it could likely be a decade or two later than your guess.  I'd guess somewhere between 1915 and 1935.  Something that really surprised me that I came across recently was a picture of internal thread stopper bottles (commonly used in BC) in the back of a beat up ca. 1915 truck, meaning they were probably used into the twenties, pushing everything I knew from that company a decade ahead.  Really shows you how much later bottle designs were used than we think of them being used.  Remember, not everything in the thirties was art deco either.  They were still using regular embossed sodas until ACL's became the norm, though yours does have a decidedly older look to it.  Water bottles can be funny though, they're hard to date.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe some of those ' affluent cottagers' have bottle dumps on their sites and don't even know it. Great story and finds!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 17, 2014)

Whatever it is, it looks like he's gonna hit some super finds down in the sand.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah, really!  The sand is the way to go!  I'll be really interested to see what comes up next.


----------



## RCO (Jul 17, 2014)

the brown's spring water isn't rare for this area , I have seen similar ones for sale before is also a clear version  . although I haven't found one in that size myself yet . its tough to put an exact date to it without entire bottle . will try and go swimming there again this weekend


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 17, 2014)

Even if it's not rare, it's still a pretty nice one.  What's the picture embossed on the front?


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2014)

went for  another swim , was busier on a weekend out there but still found just as much stuff as normal. oldest bottle was an embossed soda from late 20's - 30's era .tally -12- browns beverages 1- muskoka dry10 - coca cola . oldest not broken 19396- Canada dry4- pepsi , oldest 1941 date on bottom2- stubby2- tab2- 7 up3- Wilson's ginger ale Toronto1- schweppes ginger ale1- sprite1- national beverages Toronto1- orange crush 1921 date but broken1- double cola1- vitality petawawa1- Niagara dry 30 oz2- liquor bottles a picture of the pepsi , would of had a paper label . 1941 date on bottom . the Schweppes is missing most of the acl label expect top part where it says by appointment for queen . the vitality of petawawa is an odd find here as that town is about 4 hours to east of this location so it came a long way . missing most of red and white label though . have dug a broken but older bottle from this company in area once before so not unheard of to find here but an odd find .


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2014)

the national beverages is another odd find , haven't found one before but have one in collection already as I bought one last year from another collector . my bottle book lists 1933 as last year this company operated so its for sure old . think it operated late 20's- early 30's than disappeared . don't know much if anything about this company but its listed as being from Toronto Ontario .


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2014)

haven't updated post for a bit but have gone for a couple more swims , highlights from last Friday included 6 more national beverages bottles all not broken and in good condition . and an odd Schweppes bitter lemon bottle .tally5- browns beverages / 3- muskoka dry8 - coca cola6- 7 up2- pepsi6- national beverages Toronto2- kist3- crush1-hires1- Schweppes bitter lemon3- Canada dry1- simcoe dry ginger ale - Orillia Ontario2- liquor bottles1- jar1- confair bottling co Williamsport Penn - 30 oz green bottle


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 29, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2014)

and went for another swim yesterday too . highlights included an old but damaged local 6 oz green bottle that is hard to find but missing most of acl label . and a really old coca cola hobbleskirt that I'd assume is from 1920's era ? no date on bottom and doesn't say coca cola Canada limited , only says " trade mark registered " on that sidetally5 - browns beverages / muskoka dry14 - coca cola3 - Canada dry3- pepsi1 - kist1- double cola1- teem1- crush1- simcoe beverages Orillia1- national beverages1- Wilson's1- Phillips blue bottle broken1- liquor1- perfume bottle  the green bottle is from Simcoe Beverages of Orillia Ontario . book lists them as operating from 1939-48 and first time I've found a bottle from this company ever . image on back is of Champlain Monument in Orillia Ontario . but most of label is gone


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2014)

went for another swim still an ongoing search there . the more interesting bottles from yesterday were broken , a straight side coca cola similar to one I found in another location earlier this year and another JD browns spring water bottle with a damaged neck .7 - browns beverages gravenhurst11 - coca cola - several really old broken hubbleskirts from 20's ?2- pepsi5- Canada dry1- wishing well1- Huntsville beverages1- 7 up1- teem1- kist1- stubby1- diet lite cola1- associated bottlers Toronto1- reinharts toronto and montreal - beer bottles broken3- liquor broken1- brown glass large corked bottle broken2- medical bottles screw top1- milk jug broken


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2014)

the associated bottlers bottle is odd ,  along bottom reads " bottle not sold deposit charged associated bottlers " and " to insure refund limited Toronto " on other side . nice colour to it not sure how old it is . but broken neck unfortuently


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 4, 2014)

Shoot! They'd have been a dream if intact. You're getting there!


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2014)

for some reason I didn't think these pictures would post as I though they were too big for the site , I have pictures of what all the bottles look like spread out on our back deck , you get to realise just how many bottles I found there , this picture is from a dive a couple weeks back


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2014)

another picture from a couple weeks back from a smaller dive as I didn't find as much that day


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2014)

this picture I cleaned the bottles first then took a picture if your wondering why there so clean , from dive when I found broken spring water bottle


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2014)

another picture from a couple weeks back of an earlier dive and bottles I found , this is the first bottles I found there


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2014)

a dive from a week or so ago , haven't posted these bottles yet , picture a bit fussy .tally7 - browns beverages8 - coca cola1- pepsi1- 7 up2- mountain dew but mostly without any acl left4- Wilson's1- can dry2- pure springs / up town ? green bottle1- like diet1- teem1- double cola1- wishing well1- crush2- kist2- green D1- blue henry wampole broken3- liquor bottles I finally found a pure spring bottle , however only half of one , though 11 oz wishing well was neat and in good condition


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2014)

a dive from earlier this weektally7- browns beverages12- coca cola , broken ones from mid 30's and 1 not broken bottle 19374- pepsi . earliest bottle date of 1941 on bottom3- Canada dry2- crush1- national beverages1- Niagara dry 30 oz1- cormacks ginger ale parry sound Ontario broken1- Huntsville beverages1- wishing well broken1- kist1- o'keefes2- green D1- reinharts beer Toronto and montreal broken1- wine ?3- liquor


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2014)

pictures of the more interesting bottles , a really good condition JD browns 7 oz bottle , broken wishing well 7 oz and a coca cola with 37 date on bottom but really worn from excessive use


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the Brown's and Wishing Well.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 19, 2014)

That Associated Bottlers is a pretty old one I think, I have a feeling it might be from the 20's.  Could be mixing it up with the Canadian Bottlers bottle from Montreal though, I think that one's similar.  Pretty funny that as much as people complain about the state of people's grammar today they were still confusing insure and ensure back then.  Also, on our old subject of Canadian Coke bottles, I found a very old broken hobbleskirt in a dump i just found which undeniably dates to the early 20's at the latest (a local business is involved which proves the date, but don't want to say much more than that online) so straight sides were definitely phased out pretty early on.  That one didn't have a date on the bottom by the way, still not sure what year they started that.


----------



## splante (Aug 20, 2014)

nice find, great job saving the bottles and cleaning the lake of the broken ones.....


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2014)

from a dive earlier this week , didn't find as much stuff but still found one bottle which might be a rare variant of a common bottle . water temperatures here have also gone way down compared to last week , a lot cooler and although still swimmable was a bit more challenging to do the swim . usually you can still swim here till end of august so surprised it was like that by only late august anyways what I found1- jd brown spring water bottle like first 2 but also broken5- browns beverages4- coca cola7 - Canada dry2- pepsi1- double cola1- crush1- pure spring1- kist ginger ale 30 oz1- clear 30 oz 1- liquor broken


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

Super! Which one's rare?


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2014)

finally found a complete not broken pure spring bottle from Ottawa , not much of the label left though . also the odd browns beverage bottle , possibly a rare variant of the common 7 oz bottle , I have not before found a not broken bottle like this that had " Browns Beverages LTD " embossed  on side an bottom . the older ones use JD brown and newer ones just Browns Bev . so it seems to be an odd bottle they didn't use for long here


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

What will you do with all these?


----------



## RCO (Aug 21, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> What will you do with all these?



that is a good question , I haven't kept everything I found keep that in mind , a lot of the broken or damaged ones I already disposed of in glass recycling each week . so I only kept the better stuff or interesting broken ones .trying to find some local antique stores that might want some of the extras , sold one assortment of 10 bottles to one store and traded a  couple others to another . got rejected at another store so gradually finding a home for some of them .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 21, 2014)

Yard/block sale, perhaps?


----------

